# hat noch jemmand ein Cycle Wolf ?



## NoFear007 (12. Oktober 2006)

hat noch jemmand ein Cycle Wolf ?
ich habe ein Cycle Wolf Blackfoot Disc geschenkt bekommen, weis aber nix über die Marke

weis einer/eine was über die Marke oder über mein Bike
vorteile / nachteile / Probleme / Macken  ???

danke MfG NoFear007


----------



## BOOZE (12. Oktober 2006)

Wahren bzw sind gelabelte Taiwanrahmen, füher, in Stahlausführung waren die recht brauchbar.
Hatten sogar Ritchey Ausfallenden!
Jetz, sag ich mal, durschnitts Rotz aus Fernost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFear007 (12. Oktober 2006)

Modelljahr
 2006 
Rahmen Alloy Light Tubing 7005 PG T4 / T6 
Gabel RST Gila T-6 (einstellbar), mit integrierter Krone in schwarz 
Bremsen Hayes Sole Scheibenbremse 
Bremshebel Hayes 
Schaltung Shimano RD-M580(Deore LX)  
Schalthebel Shimano SL- M410 
Umwerfer Shimano FD-M410 (31,8) 

Farbe dunkelgrau glänzend, schwarz glänzend, Gabel schwarz glänzend 
Felgen Rigida ZAC-19 in schwarz, mit CNC Flanken 
Reifen Kenda K-848, 26x2,1 
Naben VR Joytech Alu Discnabe mit Schnellverschluß, schwarz; HR Joytech Alu Discnabe mit Schnellverschluß, schwarz 
Speichen 2,0 Niro in schwarz 
Innenlager Cartridge mit Aluschalen 
Kurbelsatz Shimano FC-M-405 in schwarz (42x32x22), mit Kettenschutzscheibe 
Zahnkränze Shimano CS-HG30-8 (11-30) 
Kette HG-50-8 
Sattel Velo VL-1114 
Sattelstütze Kalloy Alu Patentstütze, 27,2 schwarz 
Lenker Kalloy Alu Riserbar AL-025 
Vorbau Kalloy Alu AS-150 (A-head), ext. 90mm, 105mm, 120mm 
Griffe Velo Mountainbikegriffe 
Steuersatz Ritchey O.E., Spacer 2x 10,1 x5, innenliegend 


so steht es in der beschreibung, bzw: Pass


----------



## BOOZE (12. Oktober 2006)

Da siehst du selber an der Teileliste, das das Ding ein Low Budget Bike ist.
Was aber nicht heissen soll, das es schlecht fährt!


----------



## Filosofem (12. Oktober 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wahren bzw sind gelabelte Taiwanrahmen, füher, in Stahlausführung waren die recht brauchbar.
> Hatten sogar Ritchey Ausfallenden!
> Jetz, sag ich mal, durschnitts Rotz aus Fernost.



Uargh, ja. Und auf dem Sitzrohr noch einen TrueTemper Aufkleber. Der Rest stammte allerdings von den taiwanesischen Wasserbetrieben. Miserabel geschweißt, wackelweich zu fahren und bleischwer (mein Rahmen in 22" -> fast 3kg!). Schrott!


----------



## NoFear007 (12. Oktober 2006)

eigendlich nicht, ich finde es fährt sich gut


----------



## BOOZE (12. Oktober 2006)

Mag ja sein, aber wenn du erst mal ein "gutes" Bike gefahren bist, wirst du feststellen was du da "fährst"


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Oktober 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wahren bzw sind gelabelte Taiwanrahmen, füher, in Stahlausführung waren die recht brauchbar.
> Hatten sogar Ritchey Ausfallenden!
> Jetz, sag ich mal, durschnitts Rotz aus Fernost.



Hießen die anfangs nicht nur "Wolf"?

(Hatte mich auch mal für eines interessiert, waren AFAIK komplett schwarz und sahen ganz cool aus)


----------



## NoFear007 (14. Juli 2007)

jo, und geschenkt würdet ihr es auch nicht nehmen, ist ja laut eurer aussage ein  s... bike oder s.... firma

also laut den laden oder geschäft wo es gekauft wurde, hägt Cyclewolf mit bergamont zusammen, stimmt das ? das haben die vom bike geschäft angeblich gesagt


----------



## kajetan (15. Juli 2007)

Übles Zeug! Die hatten mal ein Bike mit Carbon-Inlays, da habe ich verschiedentlich von fiesen Brüchen gehört, eine obermiese Lackqualität, eine supergrottige Ausstattung, brockenschwer und nicht gerade billig für das Gebotene. Echte Finger-weg Räder. Die werden meines Wissens über Bico vertrieben. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## flyingcruiser (18. Juli 2007)

nachdem cyclewolf wohl zwischenzeitlich mal pleite war, bauen sie wohl wieder bikes zusammen.
ich hatte ein cyclewolf blackfoot 2001 und war recht zufrieden. ich hatte nie größere reparaturen oder defekte und 2 jahre komplettgarantie. allerdings ist es ein echtes einsteigerbike, mit teuren fahrrädern nicht zu vergleichen.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFear007 (19. Juli 2007)

@kajetan: da glaub ich dir kein wort - du wilst mir ja wohl nicht erzählen das: wenn du es Geschenkt bekommst, das du immer noch sagst ne lass mal so ein übles zeug, na sicher


----------



## maik-the-bike (19. Juli 2007)

tachchen, 

wir verkauften eine zeit lang auch cycle wolf bei uns. die modelle, die wir da hatten waren ganz brauchbar. die ausstattung war in ordnung.
als einsteigerbike sicher absolut in ordnung. natürlich kein vergleich zu teureren bikes, aber die bessere technik kostet ja immerhin auch mehr.
also als geschenk würde ich es auch nehmen, keine frage


----------



## kajetan (19. Juli 2007)

NoFear007 schrieb:


> @kajetan: da glaub ich dir kein wort - du wilst mir ja wohl nicht erzählen das: wenn du es Geschenkt bekommst, das du immer noch sagst ne lass mal so ein übles zeug, na sicher




Geschenktem Barsch schaut man nicht in' Ars.. Wenn es dir gefällt, isses ja o.K. 

Aber warum fragst du dann? Dachte, du denkst daran, es umzutauschen, gleich zu verscherbeln oder sonstwas.


----------



## supasini (19. Juli 2007)

fahr das Ding, wenn dir die Geo passt : gut. Dann kannst du nach und nach Teile tauschen. ich würde mit den Reifen beginnen...
Immerhin hast du (preiswertes) Tuning-Potenzial , das hab ich bei meinem Rad nur noch gegen sehr großes Geld


----------



## Effendi Sahib (19. Juli 2007)

maik-the-bike schrieb:


> tachchen,
> 
> wir verkauften eine zeit lang auch cycle wolf bei uns. die modelle, die wir da hatten waren ganz brauchbar. die ausstattung war in ordnung.
> als einsteigerbike sicher absolut in ordnung. natürlich kein vergleich zu teureren bikes, aber die bessere technik kostet ja immerhin auch mehr.
> also als geschenk würde ich es auch nehmen, keine frage



Nochma(i)l meine Frage an den Experten:
Ist das mit der Namensähnlichkeit "Wolf" (Anfang der 90er) und "Cycle Wolf" Zufall?

LG Erol


----------



## maik-the-bike (20. Juli 2007)

kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich weiß es nicht. möglich wäre es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (20. Juli 2007)

hi
habe auch noch ein cycle wolf blackfood bj2000 im keller hat schon mehrere tausend kilometer runter und hat mich nie im stich gelassen war und bin damit zufrieden für knapp 1000dm total ok und werde auch weiter meine runden damit drehen 
gruß firefighter76


----------



## Xurface (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,
fahre ein Cycle Wolf Tucano und bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Bike, bis auf die RST Gabel (die ich demnächst wechseln werde). Es hat fast Deore Komplettaustattung , nur die Bremsen sind von einen anderen Hersteller. Mir wurde damals erzählt, das die Rahmen in Deutschland hergestellt wurden (steht zumindest auch made in Germany drauf) und der Preis war nur knapp über 1000DM.


----------



## flyingcruiser (21. Juli 2007)

ja, die deutsche produktion wurde mir damals auch zugesichert. von asia-qualität war da keine spur, die schweißnähte sahen alle top aus. ich selbst bin 9000km mit dem blackfoot gefahren (dann unfall), mein kumpel 20000.


----------



## Triturbo (29. August 2007)

fahre selbst ein cycle wolf blackfoot von ca. 2001. hab jetzt zirka 300 investiert aber ist halt immer noch schwer. jetzt kommen noch 3 jahre tuning und dann will ich es auf 9508g bekommen und xc rennen fahren, da ich denke , dass der rahmen potenzial besitzt.


----------



## heimomat (30. August 2007)

nen kumpel fährt noch eins ist aber mit v- brake er hat damals 2500DM gezahlt. er ist sehr zufrieden und schonen tut er es auch nicht das es kein DH ist is ja klar. CC und touren sind sehr angenehm damit zu fahren.


----------



## Tonkat (21. Februar 2008)

Alter Thread aber egal. Ich fahre täglich mein Cycle Wolf Blackfoot (Stahlrahmen) von 1997!!! Und bis heute bin ich sehr zufrieden. Alles noch original und bis auf die Reifen und Bremsbeläge habe ich nie etwas ersetzen müssen. Man sieht ihm das Alter schon an. Hat aber 4 Umzüge überstanden, es hat über Jahre tägliche Fahrten von bis zu 20 Km bestritten und nie mußte ich es zur Reparatur bringen.Wenn die neuen Cycle Wolf ebenso langlebig sind  dann ist das für mich Grund genug wieder eines zu kaufen. Ich liebäugele mit dem Blackfoot der neuen Generation.


----------



## icebe (23. Februar 2008)

wie es jetzt ist weiß ich net. aber die rahmen bis 2005 kamen teils von bergamont und von diamant.


----------



## GravityForce (20. März 2009)

Alt aber egal...CycleWolf Mescalero (Stahlframe) von 199? mit kompl. LX Austattung...bis heute läuft es wunderbar...bekommt derzeit einige Neuteile (LRS, HS11, Schaltgruppe) spendiert...der Rahmen hält auch noch die nächsten 15 Jahre locker!


----------



## Joey911 (21. März 2009)

Hallo

Da möchte ich mich auch mal melden.

Habt ihr die das "Blackfoot" fahren auch dieses hier:

Ist mittlerweile aber nicht mehr im Urzustand von 2000.
Hat damals 1000 DM gekostet, aber hab jetzt noch ein bisschen was reingesteckt.
Hab jetzt LX/XT Austattung, neue Laufräder und eine RS Tora 318. Fährt echt super. Rahmen ist eigentlich ganz ok, hat keinerlei Probleme, Lack ist auch noch recht in Ordnung.

Gruß


----------



## Triturbo (21. März 2009)

Hatte/habe genau das selbe. Schade, dass der Rahmen so schwer ist, bzw. mir das Oberrohr zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ullerich (21. März 2009)

Ich hab seit 2001 oder 2002 ein Venom LE Fully. Aber bis auf den Rahmen und ganz wenige Komponenten ist nichts mehr original. Gabel habe ich relativ schnell gegen eine SID SL getauscht, Dämpfer ist jetzt der dritte drin (nach dem Original kam ein O2 und aktuell ein RockShox). Laufräder jetzt Mavic Crosstrail Disc, Vorbau/Lenker Syntace VRO, Sattelstütze RaceFace XY, Sattel SLR XP TransAM, Bremsen Avid Juicy 7, usw.

Ich fahr es noch immer gerne - jetzt ist es neben meinem Hirsch das Winterbike 

Allerdings habe ich wohl mitbekommen, dass CycleWolf auf Baumarktniveau abgerutscht ist, was ich bedauere, denn mein Wolf hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen


----------



## ThirdFace (20. August 2009)

Tachchen!
Nur um das mal zu klären...Cyclewolf ist Bergamont!
Rahmen kommen von Bergamont, also produziert in Deutschland.
Ersatzteile kommen ebenfalls von Bergamont.

Auch über die Rahmennummer von einem Cyclewolf, kommt man zu Bergamont!


----------



## Mr.B. (21. August 2009)

Hi ich hab auch ein Cycle Wolf Black Foot von 2005. 

Es hat jetzt ca. 4000 km auf der Uhr und bisher gibts am Rahmen vom aussehen her nichts zu mäkeln -  ein paar Steinschläge hier und da und selbst nach einen Überschlag is noch alles heil. 

Natürlich habe ich alle Teile im laufe der Zeit dieser Laufleistung alle Teile außer Rahmen und Steuersatz ausgetauscht. Die anfangs verbauten Teile sind wirklich sauschwer auch im Vergleich zu meinen jetztigen Nicht-Leichtbau-Teilen (z.B. Marzocchi MX Pro Mavic Crossride LRS etc.)  Die Geometrie ist meiner Meinung nach sehr passend - ich fühle mich wohl auf dem Rad. 

Wenn man natürlich mal die Gelegenheit hat eine Runde (oder Tour)mit einem richtig teurem guten (1000 EUR + Hardtail) zu machen merkt man den Unterschied sofort z.b. in der Steifigkeit und der Spritzigkeit - es is halt "nur" 6061 Alu, welches nicht so hart is wie 7005. 

Als Radfahränfanger reicht es jedoch alle mal (das Bike-Fieber kommt mit jedem Mtb auf, eagl welches oder wie teuer - solang es nur funktioniert)und wenn du es nicht möchtest dann vertick es doch bei Ebay für 400 EUR und kauf dir für´s selbe Geld ein gutes Gebrauchtes, welches vielleicht schon 2-3 Jahre alt ist, aber neu mal 1000 EUR gekostet hat - sowas findest du da auf jeden Fall und da hättest du dann was "ordentliches". Falls du das nicht vorhast, dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim fahren. Mit der Zeit tauschen sich die Anbauteile aufgrund von Verschleiß von ganz "alleine". Was ich dir als erstes raten würde ist, dass du die No-Name Vbrakes los wirst und dir bei Ebay Avid Single Digit 7 kaufst - ob mit oder ohne passenden Bremshebel ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ob mit SD7 oder ohne. 

P.S. 

Wegen "Image" - is mir bisher noch nie passiert das irgendein Radfahr-Kollege (egal ob bekannt oder fremd) was gegen das Rad gesagt hat, wird einfach akzeptiert speziell wenn man mit dem Rad nicht hinten mitfährt.

Übrigens fahre ich nicht mehr ausschließlich zur Arbeit damit - es wird auf Touren mit 40 - 60 km 1-2 mal die Woche gefahren und bisher is alles Klasse.


----------



## Triturbo (21. August 2009)

Meins leistet mir auch seit 2001 treue Dinste. Nur leider ist mir das Oberrohr im Vergleich zum Sattelrohr viel zu kurz. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, ansonsten wird das Rad häufig bewegt. Vom Lakejump bis zum täglichen Weg zur Arbeit wird alles mit gemacht.


----------



## sharky (21. August 2009)

ThirdFace schrieb:


> Nur um das mal zu klären...Cyclewolf ist Bergamont!
> Rahmen kommen von Bergamont, also produziert in Deutschland.



hast du da genauere infos? hat dir das der hersteller bzw. einer der beiden selbst bestätigt? ich mein, sowohl dass cyclewolf rahmen = bergamont rahmen? gilt das für alle segmente? bergamont hat ja teilweise rahmen, die das doppelte eines kompletten cyclewolf der selben kategorie kosten. und auch, dass bergamont rahmen in deutschland hergestellt werden? wäre nett, wenn du da ne bezugsquelle zu hättest


----------



## Mr.B. (23. August 2009)

Hi also ich hab auch schonmal was davon gehört, dass das alte Bergamont Rahmen sein sollen - also aus der Saison davor bzw. vielleicht auch noch älter. Jedoch isses so, dass mein 2005er Black Foot bspw. ein eckiges Unterrohr hat (also ein dreieckiges um genau zu sein). Ich weiß nicht ob Bergamont das bisher in irgendeinem Rahmen um 2000 - 2003 hatte.

Wenn man die Cycle-Wolf HP besucht entdeckt man, dass die zur BICO Zweirad Marketing GmbH gehören. Zitat: "BIKE&CO ist das Gütesiegel für den qualitätsorientierten Fachhandel. Mehr als 500 Fahrradfachgeschäfte haben sich unter dieser Marke zu einer *leistungsstarken Verbundgruppe *zusammengeschlossen." 

Diese Verbundgruppen sind einfach nur ein paar Händler die sich zusammenschließen um bessere Zahlungs-Konditionen zu bekommen (wie z.b. auch der Feld-Laden in Bonn -  der vertreibt Carver-Räder. 

Auf der BICO-Seite findet man in gleichem Atemzug Müsing Räder. Ich weiß nicht wie die sind, aber vielleicht findet sich hier eine Verbindung. 

Persönlich finde ich meinen Cycle-Wolf Rahmen (Black-Foot) gut verarbeitet. Es sind ordentliche Schweißnähte und Gusset an der Stelle vom Steuerrohr zum Unterrohr. 

Weiß eigentlich jemand, von welchen Dritten die Radon Rahmen gemacht werden?


----------



## sharky (23. August 2009)

Mr.B. schrieb:


> Hi also ich hab auch schonmal was davon gehört, ...


 naja, hörensagen ist eine weit verbreitete quelle des wissens, die sich leider oft als trugschluss rausstellt. gibt es denn irgendwelche harten fakten, die zeigen, dass alte bergamont = cycle wolf rahmen sind? wenn ich die bikes so miteinander vergleiche... da sehen die bergamonts doch wertiger aus. und seid ihr sicher, dass bergamont in deutschland die rahmen herstellt? wurde ja auch schon vom hörensagen berichtet...



> Wenn man die Cycle-Wolf HP besucht entdeckt man, dass die zur BICO Zweirad Marketing GmbH gehören. Zitat: "BIKE&CO ist das Gütesiegel für den qualitätsorientierten Fachhandel. Mehr als 500 Fahrradfachgeschäfte haben sich unter dieser Marke zu einer *leistungsstarken Verbundgruppe *zusammengeschlossen."


  jaja, so ähnlich steht das auch bei ZEG zum beispiel, aber trotzdem würd ich güte und qualität nie im leben mit ZEG assoziieren


----------



## Mr.B. (25. August 2009)

da hast du dir ja den besten abschnitt meines kommentars rausgesucht.  das fett markierte war keine hervorhebung im sinne von "qualität ist zu erwarten" sondern eher eine einfache feststellung, dass durch verbundgruppen massenbestellungen bei rahmenherstellern gemacht werden, um günstigere preise zu bekommen  

Ich hab jetz mal in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass fast alle Rahmen die No-Name-Ware sind von Kinesis geschweißt werden. Man kann da halt nur keine direkt Qualität davon ableiten, da Kinesis sehr unterschiedliche Preis- und damit verbunden Qualitätsbereiche beliefert (sehr niedrig bis hoch). 

Die Radon Rahmen zum Beispiel werden auch bei Kinesis geschweißt - die machen es aber öffentlich, dass die daher stammen. 

Ich hab aber auch nochwas gefunden und zwar ein Shop der Cycle Wolf Räder als Made by Bergamont verkauft (Auch im Bild zu sehen). 

Hier der Link: http://www.sportalbert.de/Product.aspx?pc=09CyclComanche

In Zeiten von Internetshops bin ich mir da nicht immer so sicher, aber im Edit seht ihr eine weitere Bestätigung, dass Cycle Wolf von Bergamont is.

Edit: Hab grad nochwas gefunden: Scheint also wirklich zu stimmen - das Gerücht - denn hier ist es offensichtlich, dass "Briefe" an Cycle Wolf an Bergamont gehen.

Link: http://www.bike-fitline.com/fahrradhersteller/cyclewolf-mountainbikes-hamburg__582.htm

überhaupt fand ich schon immer das die Schriftarten bzw. -züge sich verdammt ähnlich sind - das machen Hersteller oft, auch bei Aldi & Co. ist es leicht zu erkennen, angefangen von der Verpackung bis hin zu Schriftzügen die fast identisch aussehen und wahrscheinlich an das Original erinnern sollen. Also zumindest mein 2005er Schriftzug ist fast identisch - die neuen weichen schon ab.


----------



## Joey911 (2. März 2010)

Nachdem meine Umbauaktion wieder ein paar grundlegende Änderungen an meinem 2001er Blackfoot hervorgebracht hat, gibt es mal ein paar neue Bilder.

Jetzt möchte ich noch einen breiteren (Rizer?) Lenker, Brakebooster (hat da jemand Tipps) und einen Flaschenhalter montieren.

Sonst gefällt mir das Blackfoot schon immer besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (2. März 2010)

Schick! Soweit ist meins leider nie gekommen. Wie ich schon schrieb ist der Rahmen eben verdammt schwer und auch die Geo war nicht so meins.


----------



## aelx (6. März 2010)

Ich hab vor kurzem meinen alten Cyclewolf Mescalero Alurahmen neu aufgebaut soweit ich mich erinnere hab ich den gegen Ende der 90er gekauft, war mein 2tes MTB damals und wird jetzt als Stadt-/Bahnhofs-/Unirad verwendet.

Habs zwar ein wenig übertrieben mit den Teilen aber fährt sich echt gut in der Stadt, nur an der Gabel muss ich mal was tun, die billige Elastormergabel nervt einfach nur. 

Bin mal gespannt wielang es das bischen rumhopserei mitmacht!


----------



## SilverWolf (6. Oktober 2011)

Mein  BLACKFOOT  ist  Baujahr  1996-97 - CROMO  mit  INDIAN  STYLE  Starrgabel  und  LX  Komplett +  XT  Bremse.Habe  eben  gekauft  und  noch  nicht  gefahren...


----------



## Triturbo (7. Oktober 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Mein  BLACKFOOT  ist  Baujahr  1996-97 - CROMO  mit  INDIAN  STYLE  Starrgabel  und  LX  Komplett +  XT  Bremse.Habe  eben  gekauft  und  noch  nicht  gefahren...



Was machst du hier im Internet? Raus !


----------



## SilverWolf (10. Oktober 2011)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Was machst du hier im Internet? Raus !




...weil  ich  nicht  kann  Du  Schlaumeyer- war  gerade  operiert  am  Schlüsselbein.


----------



## Triturbo (10. Oktober 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> ...weil  ich  nicht  kann  Du  Schlaumeyer- war  gerade  operiert  am  Schlüsselbein.



Denn wünsche ich natürlich ne schnelle Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilverWolf (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke, sehr  nett!


----------



## CrossX (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe in der Schrauberhalle vom Kollegen ein Cycle Wolf Mescalero gefunden. Zumindest steht Mescalero drauf also hoffe ich mal das es ein Cycle Wolf ist. Mit Starrgabel, V-brakes und Stx-Schaltwerk. Alurahmen. Kann einer einschätzen wie alt das Bike ungefähr ist? Ich suche noch ne gute Basis für ne Stadtschlampe.


----------



## Triturbo (4. Februar 2012)

Und wieso willst du denn wissen, wie alt es ist? Als Stadtschlampe geht doch alles was gerade noch so fährt.


----------



## CrossX (4. Februar 2012)

Reine Neugierde. Selbst ne Stadtschlampe soll bei mir noch etwas schick aussehen. Da würde ich gerne ne vernünftige Basis haben. Und gerne wissen was ich da so ungefähr fahre


----------



## memphis35 (4. Februar 2012)

Auch dann ist das Alter egal . Also das STX Schaltwerk gab es so ab 94 . Jetzt hast dann eine aufgedonnerte Stadtnutte .

Mfg  35


----------



## mightyEx (5. Februar 2012)

Schätze mal so Mitte bis max. Ende der 90er rum. Als Stadtbike taugt das sicherlich. Selbst wenn da Alivio statt STX dran wäre, würde das schon für die Stadt ausreichen.


----------



## Chris1968 (14. Juni 2013)

Der Tread ist zwar alt, aber ich habe auch ein CycleWolf





Habe es grade gewogen und für ein wirkliches Lowbudget-Bike ist es mit 15kg für ein Fully moderat, finde ich. Der y-Frame sieht ein bisschen tuckig aus, aber na ja, ist halt meins und ich mag es . Ist übrigens nur noch der Rahmen von CycleWolf, die Komponenten sind inzwischen alle gegen andere getauscht...


----------



## cone0815 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich habe seit Anfang Mai ein Cyclewolf Loup 29er und bin vollends zufrieden damit. Man sitzt sehr bequem darauf und die Fahreigenschaften haben mich am meisten überzeugt.


----------



## forever (14. Juni 2013)

Mr.B. schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich meinen Cycle-Wolf Rahmen (Black-Foot) gut verarbeitet. Es sind ordentliche Schweißnähte und Gusset an der Stelle vom Steuerrohr zum Unterrohr.



Ist Radon nicht made by Astro? zu Cycle Wolf - das Gleiche kann ich
über Decathlon (B'twin) auch sagen, die Schweissnähte sind z.T.
sehr sauber, sonst auch gut verarbeitet, und sogar "made in europe",
d.h. -Spanien oder -Frankreich. Ein typischer Decathlon Rahmen ist
nicht schwerer als Cube, kostet aber viel weniger, und wird anders
als Cube Taiwan Rahmen noch in Europa geschweisst - klar, dafür
sieht's nicht soo stypisch aus & taugt nicht unbedingt für die Eisdielen
Poser Fraktion.  Die Stadtgurke hier ist ein Decathlon 5.2 Rahmen...


----------



## 3000upm (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo Treter - Gemeinde,

habe diesen Thread entdeckt, als ich ein wenig gestöbert habe im Netz um mir ein kostengünstiges "Bike" mal wieder zuzulegen.

Habe mir heute Morgen, das "Cylcle Wolf Comanche" bestellt.
Klar, ist das ein absolutes "Einsteiger - Bike", hab das aber für 209 ,
(Rh 43cm ), Versandkostenfrei ergattert.

Laut Versender ist es schon unterwegs.
Also morgen bzw. spätestens Samstag müßte es da sein.

Bin mal gespannt, was da so ankommt.

Testbericht folgt.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
3000upm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Juni 2013)

cone0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Anfang Mai ein Cyclewolf Loup 29er und bin vollends zufrieden damit. Man sitzt sehr bequem darauf und die Fahreigenschaften haben mich am meisten überzeugt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 253446



fehlt da in der mitte ein stück oder gehört das ding wirklich so kurz? kleiner rahmen und 29er sieht grundsätzlich komisch aus. aber die proportionen hier kommen mir doch sehr seltsam vor


----------



## cone0815 (25. Juni 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> fehlt da in der mitte ein stück oder gehört das ding wirklich so kurz? kleiner rahmen und 29er sieht grundsätzlich komisch aus. aber die proportionen hier kommen mir doch sehr seltsam vor



Nun ja, ich habe das Foto mitm iPhone geschossen, da darfste nicht zu viel erwarten...Ich habe einen XL Rahmen (55cm) und ich gebe zu, das mein Wolf auf dem Foto sehr kurz aussieht. 

Jeder der bisher mit gefahren ist, war von den Fahreigenschaften mehr als begeistert. In der Preisklasse eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!

Gruß, 
cone0815


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2013)

cone0815 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich habe das Foto mitm iPhone geschossen, da darfste nicht zu viel erwarten...Ich habe einen XL Rahmen (55cm) und ich gebe zu, das mein Wolf auf dem Foto sehr kurz aussieht.



aber so verzerrt wird die optik beim ei-fon auch nicht sein, dass das so aussieht... liegt wohl doch am bike


----------



## marco1977 (5. Januar 2014)

cone0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Anfang Mai ein Cyclewolf Loup 29er und bin vollends zufrieden damit.


was wiegt das Teil?
Ich hab mir schon die Finger Wund gesucht im Netz, aber finde keine Gewichtsangaben.


----------



## hwoarang (31. Juli 2014)

Mein erstes Mountainbike war ein Cycle Wolf Tucano LE.
Habe wichtige Parts getauscht und es fuhr sich wirklich gut.
Mittlerweile fährt es mein Schwager.
Leider erinnert es von der Optik (Y-Rahmen) an die Bauhausräder.
Es ist und bleibt ein gutes Einsteigerrad.


----------

